
Ask HN: Alternatives to Google suite - markwillis82
So as a part of trying to be more &quot;private&quot; online. I have started moving away from Google and Microsoft.<p>Currently I&#x27;ve moved email to Fastmail instead of gmail but am stuck on an online suite for file editing and to use DuckDuckGo for search.<p>My current sticking point is for online file editing (a replacement for Google Sheets&#x2F;Docs&#x2F;etc), an obvious choice would be office 365 but am aware that&#x27;s not much better in terms of privacy than Google.<p>Any suggestions are appreciated.
======
ohiovr
Nextcloud combined with collabora code is a pretty good office suite. I have
been using it for a couple months now. Nextcloud also offers several other
apps that intersect googles offerings.

------
Phithagoras
I don't think that Libre office offers online file editing, but you could use
it anyways and upload to some kind of dropbox you could access from anywhere.

